# Stock Nibs



## Buzz (Feb 26, 2008)

I've had a look around and can't find any reference to the size of nibs that come standard with the kits.

Can anyone tell me whether a medium or fine nib etc. is standard on the kits purchased such as Churchill/El Grande and the CSUSA range?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## igran7 (Feb 26, 2008)

The standard nib size for the Churchill & El grande is a medium, but you can order a fine, medium or broad from www.arizonasilhouette.com  the Gentlemen's and Statesman from CSUSA are normally Medium, but when ordering you can request a broad, Fine is not available.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 26, 2008)

Don't forget, Lou here sells the better replacement nibs and without looking, I would guess for less money.  Most of the replacements are the IPG (I-pig) junk nibs.

I have also tried to buy fine nibs and found them to write just the same as the med. I took out.


----------



## Buzz (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Joe and Lee.  I suspected that the medium nib would be the standard, but there's nothing on suppliers web-sites or on the packaging to confirm it.

And Lee, I've been in contact with Lou, and in the next day or two will get an order away for nibs and converters.  Including a few gold nibs in case I turn out a pen that is worthy of one.


----------



## Sfolivier (Mar 3, 2008)

I believe that the CSUSA standard nib is a 0.7mm medium.


----------

